# Twa Dugs



## J14CCY (Oct 31, 2017)

First piece of the new year


Clients dogs done as a birthday present for his wife


Thanks for looking


Russ


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

OMG! It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## J14CCY (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you 


Very much appreciated


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Good work, I am just in the process of doing the same thing , 2 dogs for a friend, but they won't be as good as these I am sure.
Steve.


----------

